# Kubota L2800 Starting woes



## Settwach (Dec 21, 2008)

My Kubota L2800 (only 300 hours), is giving me fits everytime its cold. I had been running it fine the other day and it just quit, abruptly. I thought (like last year) that some water was in the fuel or had gelled up. Took off the filter and there was some ice (it was around 25 degrees). Drained the old diesel out and cleaned the lines out. Today it was almost 60 degrees, so I put in fresh diesel (with a conditioner additive for non gelling. There is fuel going into the filter cup. It will crank but not start. Could I possibly be looking at a bad fuel pump? How would I tell if it is bad and where is it located? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

loosen the injector lines, crank over and see if you are getting fuel. May have to bleed out supply line to pump. I'm not sure if you have a manuel pump to do this or not. Oweners manuel I think touches on this.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What dawzie said........if you have fuel to the filter, also check that fuel is reaching the injector pump, then as dawzie said. If you are not getting a spray of diesel fuel at each of the injector couplings, the injector pump likely may be the problem. Just be sure you have verified fuel to each point in the fuel system.


----------

